# Kindle User Guide



## lauraschnitz (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't mean to sound stupid but how do ya'll do things on the kindle that you don't understand while at the same time trying to look it up in the user guide? Is it possible to do both or what is your suggestion? Is there a "Dummie" Book or any kind of hard copy user guide. Any suggestions would be so appreciated. I bought a Bible and I am trying to learn how to switch from Book to Book or Scripture to Scripture? I am so frustrated.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

You can go to kindle support @ amazon & download the user guide to your computer.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Yep, in the US at http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200317150 or in the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200487900


----------

